# Good Video on Harmony



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't think any of them including Herbie really having a true theoretical understanding of harmony. They mainly go by ear, and experience rather than theory. It's not a big secret to harmonize any melody note with any bass note, I'm surprised the "pro" musician didn't know that, nor is it a big secret Herbie mentioned of a C7 relating to a Ab7, there is theory to support it, even though he isn't aware of it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I don't think any of them including Herbie really having a true theoretical understanding of harmony. They mainly go by ear, and experience rather than theory. It's not a big secret to harmonize any melody note with any bass note, I'm surprised the "pro" musician didn't know that, nor is it a big secret Herbie mentioned of a C7 relating to a Ab7, there is theory to support it, even though he isn't aware of it.


Did Herbie go to school for music? Did Miles know theory well?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I read Herbie is classically trained at least as a performer. Miles did go to Julliard and studied theory. But modal Jazz is built on simple keyboard patterns, even though the concept in harmony just works itself out on those patterns. It sounds sophisticated to the ear, but on keyboard you can just simply be playing white keys. I watched Bill Evans in videos to prep for my Jazz piece and he plays white keys over 80% of the time. The black keys he plays are just extra little sprinklings of spice. In fact, check out the 2 of them playing in this video near the end. Notice all the white keys they're playing, it's well over 90% of the time. All the chord structures are based on them.

I don't like how the host pretty much talks down on his guests and viewers indirectly. He never exposed the real concept of how harmony is like a rotation of notes. You can harmonize with any bass note because 9th and 11th chords and their inversions are bound to have every note in the bass. Also Herbie never mentioned the chromatic relation of the C7 and Ab7. It's not like it's really outside of any rulebook.


----------

